# S&w 340/342



## dan20703 (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone have any first hand experience with either of these models? I was thinking about searching for a used one and just wanted to know how good or bad they might be. At that weight it might be a handful touching off a magnum round.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a 340PD and it is best to carry and fire 38Spl+P through it. 357 Mag is really to much for a 12 ounce snubbie. It basically doubles it weight when you load it.

When ever I carry it, it is loaded with 38's but I fire a few 357 through it at the range, just to remind me why I carry it with 38's. But besides the horrible recoil from a full magnum load, it is a fine weapon.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Dan,

If I might be so bold - like me guide you down the right path :mrgreen: 
for a great carry gun.

The S&W model 696 is perhaps the best CCW revolver I have ever carried. You must be willing to sacrifice a little and put up with some extra weight, but it will be well worth it should you ever need the weapon for protection.

It is a solid revolver made from Stainless steel [ full lug barrel ] and comes with a standard 3" barrel. It fires [ and here is the great part ] the proven manstopper .44 Special. To keep the revolver on the small side , S&W made the weapon in a 5 shot version only. The revolver will fit in any holster made to hold an L- Frame. It has a round butt:smt033 for grips, so it conceals very well.

Recoil, using Silver Tips, is very mild and very manageable out of the 3" revolver. Here is where the added weight helps you with control for mutiple hits to the target! This gun is surprisingly accurate.......... at least mine is. This gun does one thing great " if you are going to make a hole, then make a big one!"

This revolver is built like a tank and will last a lifetime and then some. Many .44 special barrels have a thin forcing cone area, but not this model -- very thick.

Easy to take care, because the whole thing is S./S. All of the Scandium type revolvers require some special care not to scratch the protective coating S&W had to apply to this alloy to prevent excessive "flame-cutting" or errosion. I have seen many a ruined alloy cylinder from people using Stainless steel brushes on them trying to keep the cylinder face clean of powder residue.

If you can find one used [ for around $600 to $700 ] you won't be sorry you made the purchase. And you will be able to sell this winner if need be in the blink of an eye.

Hope this helps........

JF.


----------



## dan20703 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. That 44 sounds interesting but I was looking for something a little bit lighter for pocket carry. The search continues. Maybe a 442 instead.


----------

